# The *Cure* To Over Eating



## maseco63 (Apr 21, 2010)

No spam

Most people see over consumption of food as exactly for what it is. 
*They see it as a burden to their diet
*They see it as a crave
*They see it as normal response to being hungry

Well, I'll tell you what.  For those that see eating a RIDICULOUS amount of food in one sitting is a problem and are seeking help.  Then stay tuned because today I am giving *3 surefire treatments* I recommend to all of my clients on the road to *"Cure Binge Eating"*.....

*Going Cold Turkey- 
This is exactly how it sounds.  Remove the one or many foods you can't help but stuff yourself with.  You may find a new love! (but will eventually get to them all)

*Over Eat The Super Foods-
Spinach,Broccoli,(Homemade) Pizza,Sweet Potato,Yogurt,Lean Meats....
"Full Is Full"

*Notice The Triggers- 
Overeating is as much as a mental disorder as physical.  Before someone binges.  They are in a "mental push and pull"  Focus on what that is and the next time it happens you can start to prepare a counter attack!

I hope this helps
Mason

P.S.
I have just put together a free report...
No spam


----------



## suprfast (Apr 21, 2010)

How about buying smaller plates.  When you load up an average meal on a supersize plate you have the need to fill in the voids.


----------



## ceazur (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't want to sound like a chump. But I have faced this problem once or twice and I am as tough as nails and as disciplined as a Nun.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 21, 2010)

Richard Jeni has the answer:






YouTube Video


----------



## wordgeist (Apr 21, 2010)

this is a funny video


----------



## maseco63 (Apr 25, 2010)

*Thnks For The Participation!*

Thnks for the participation....

No spam


----------



## Phineas (Apr 25, 2010)

maseco63 said:


> No spam
> 
> Most people see over consumption of food as exactly for what it is.
> *They see it as a burden to their diet
> ...



Okay, seriously, what the hell is with all the binge eating crap? I looked up your posts and you've used these links quite a few times -- even in threads that had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Phineas (Apr 25, 2010)

maseco63 said:


> Thnks for the participation....
> No spam



What does binge eating have to do with RC injuries?


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 25, 2010)

maseco you're being reported.  You need to read the rules.  If you're a sponsor or otherwise and you haven't had your information changed, forgive me....otherwise it looks like you're goddam trolling based on your posts.  There are genuine people around here who don't like wasting their time.


----------



## Phineas (Apr 26, 2010)

First of all, I would NEVER say there's a cute to "over eating". It's not a disease. It's a social disorder. People just love to proclaim the "cure" to this and that. Or, "5 easy ways to..." bla bla bla bla BLA.

Nevertheless, I strongly disagree with your method that to get over your over eating you should....over eat other foods??? Where's the logic in that? Sure, sweet potatoes are healthier than chocolate bars, but it's a matter of calories in calories out. Homemade or not, suggesting foods like pizza to over eaters is probably not the wisest decision. While pizza CAN be prepared as a healthy dish, the reality is most people will load it with cheeses and fatty meats, possibly with white flour-based doughs, also. This ends up being a very fattening meal, but because they masked it with some minor amounts of spinach on top -- giving the green (i.e. "healthy") illusion -- they feel justified in eating it.

Is there was a cure it would be research on proper diet and modest exercises coupled with healthy perspective on life and positive self image. I'm so sick of hearing "x" number of steps to do this.

Also, what does "full is full" mean? Of course full means full. Realize, though, that most people don't over eat because they think they're still hungry. On one side of the spectrum there's hungry -- the physical need for food. On the other side there's satiety -- the social desire for food. I bet we would have far fewer gorgers if there weren't McDonalds and KFCs plauging our streets and pumping their fucking sick bullshit ideas to the social sponges that are children and dumbass, naive, weak-willed adults of what is now in the mainstream diet market supposed to be "healthy". All these companies release products that are marketed as this and that, when really it's just shit in a pretty package.

Like the "omega 3" granola bars from quaker. I don'r eat processed shit like that any more but I happened to come across a box of them and thought I'd take a look. Funny because for the something like 35g simple sugar one bar contains it has only 0.3g omega 3, which isn't anything significant. The problem is idiots misinterpret this sort of product to mean they can eat as many as they want and they feel good about themselves because omega 3 fatty acids are good for you! They don't know why, they just eat.

Funniest part is one bar also has 1.5g monounsaturated (omega 9). Why wouldn't they market it for that? Probably because only 3 and 6 seems to be the big hoopla in the diet industry.

Idiots.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 27, 2010)

Stop eating like a fucking idiot.  There is no other cure.  If food consumes your brain constantly, you have a social disorder and need to go to a psychiatrist.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 27, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> If food consumes your brain constantly, you have a social disorder and need to go to a psychiatrist.



Eating pussy consumes my brain constantly.  Does that mean I have a social disorder?


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 27, 2010)

No.

Eating vagina or some other sexual act is typically on the mind of all men at times, just as my cock is on the minds of many women.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 27, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> No.
> 
> Eating vagina or some other sexual act is typically on the mind of all men at times, just as my cock is on the minds of many women.



Teabagger?


----------



## ceazur (Apr 27, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Watch that video of those Ukranian teens hammering that guys face and then see if youre hungry after that.


----------



## maseco63 (Apr 28, 2010)

No spam


----------



## Phineas (Apr 28, 2010)

maseco63 said:


> Cure Binge Eating



Oh thanks, I didn't catch that the first 15 times.


----------

